# طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم  asmicheal



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2010)

*طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم احمممم*


في الصومال 
يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تـُـسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت ( كذا الرجال والا فلا ) 


​​و في جزيرة غرينلاند ​يكون إحتفال العرس أشبه بأسلوب إنسان الكهف الأول .. إذ أن العريس يذهب إلى بيت عروسه ويجرها من شعر رأسها إلى أن يوصلها لمكان العرس (على هالكلام بتوصل قرعه للبيت ) 
​ 

 
​مقاطعة التبت :
​فعن إختيار الزوج للزوجة ، يقوم بعض أقارب العروس بوضعها أعلى شجرة ويقيمون جميعاً تحت الشجرة مسلحين بالعصى فإذا رغب أحد الأشخاص فى اختيار هذه الفتاه عليه أن يحاول الوصول إليها والأهل يحاولون ان يمنعونه بضربه بالعصى فإذا صعد الشجرة وأمسك يديها عليه أن يحملها ويفر بها وهم يضربونه حتى يغادر المكان ويكون بذلك قد ظفر بالفتاة وحاز على ثقة أهلها . 
​ 
 
​و في جزر كوك​ 
تذهب العروسة إلى زوجها على بساط من الآدميين 
فحسب تقاليد تلك الجزر .. فإن شباب هذه الجزيرة يقومون بالإستلقاء على الأرض ووجوههم إلى أسفل .. لكي تدوس العروس عليهم أثناء سيرها على ظهورهم .. حتى تصل إلى المكان الذي يجلس فيه زوجها (ياعينى لو 150 كيلو هههههه احسن تستاهلوا )

​
​و في بورما ​يتم إلقاء العروسة أرضا وذلك أثناء الإحتفال .. ثم يأتي رجل عجوز ويقوم بثقب أُذنيها .. فتتألم وتتوجع وتطلق الصرخات المدوّية .. ولكن ليس هناك من يسمع .. لأن الفرقة الموسيقية تبدأ بالعزف بأصوات صاخبة مع بداء العروسة في الصراخ .. و ذلك لكي لا يسمع أحد صرخات العروس ( ايه الاذلال دهههههه)​ 
 

​الهند : قبيلة 'تودا' 
​فى جنوب الهند لها طقوس غريبة في الزواج أثناء الاحتفال بالعرس ينبغي على العروس الزحف على يديها وركبتها حتى تصل إلى العريس ولا ينتهي هذا الزحف إلا عندما يبارك العريس عروسه بأن يضع قدمه على رأسها . (قطع رجله ال على راسها ال) ​ 

 
​* الصين :
​فى بعض المناطق الصينية عقد الخطبة بدون أن يرى العروسان بعضهما ، فإذا تم الاتفاق يقوم أهل العروسة بتزيينها ثم يضعونها فى محفة خاصة ويغلق عليها الباب ثم يحملونها إلى خارج البلدة ومعها بعض أهلها ، الذين يقابلون الزوج هناك ويعطونه المفتاح فيقوم بفتح المحفة ويراها فإذا أعجبته أخذها إلى منزله أو يردها إلى قومها . (منتهى الديمقراطية)​ 

 
​جنوب الهند :
​تختبر العروس عريسها في مدينة بوندا يورجاس بوضعه في امتحان قاس وصعب فهي تصحبه إلى الغابة وتشعل النار وتكوى ظهره العارى ، فإذا تأوه أو تألم من الكي ترفضه ولا تقبله عريساً لها ، وعدا ذلك تفضحه أمام بنات القبيلة ، وإذا كان العكس تعتبره الحبيب المفضل والجدير بالحب والزواج (احدن احدن)​ 
 

​* الباسفيك :
​من عادات أهالى جزيرة هاوان أن يقدموا صداق المرأة الجميلة بعدد كبير من الفئران وتقل هذه الكمية حسب جمال العروسة .(لكل مقام مقال) هههههههههه
​ 

 
​أندونيسا :
​يحظر على العروس فى أندونيسيا أن تطأ بأرجلها الأرض يوم زفافها خاصة عندما تنتقل من بيت أهلها إلى بيت زوجها لذا يُجبر والدها على حملها من بيته إلى بيت عريسها على كتفيه مهما طال الطريق .(يا عينى على ما يروح يكون اتكل على الله)
​ 

 
​غينيا الجديدة :
​من عادات الزواج أن تسبح الفتاة في بركة ماء وهى عارية تماماً فإذا قدم إليها أحد الحاضرين قطع ثياب تكون قد أعجبته وارتضاها زوجة له وعندما تتناول القطعة تصبح على الفور زوجته . (هع هع هع هع طبعا كلكوا هتروحوا هناك)​ 

 
​قبيلة جوبيس الأفريقية :
​تُجبر العروس فى قبيلة جوبيس الأفريقية على ثقب لسانها ليلة الزفاف حتى لا تكون ثرثارة ويمل منها زوجها ، بعد ثقب اللسان يتم وضع خاتم الخطبة فيه يتدلى منه خيطاً طويلاً يمسك الزوج بطرفه فإذا ما ثرثرت الزوجة وأزعجت زوجها يكفيه بشّدة واحدة من هذا الخيط أن يضع حداً لثرثرتها وكثرة كلامها . (يخرم لسانها؟ هيعملوا حصاله؟)
​ 

 
​و في جزيرة جاوه ​تصبغ العروس أسنانها باللون الأسود .. وتغسل أقدام زوجها أثناء حفل الزواج .. وهذا يـُـعتبر دليل منها على استعدادها لخدمة زوجها طيلة حياتها (اطبخى يا جارية كلف يا سيدى) وعجبى​ 

 
​* الملايو :
​من عادة الزواج هناك أن الرجل إذا أحب فتاة فإنه يأتى ويمكث وينام فى بيت الحبيبة بعد موافقتها ويبقى ويعيش معها مدة عامين دون أن يمسها فإذا راقت له خلال هذه الفترة التجريبية عندها توافق عليه وتتزوجه ، أما إذا كان مخلاً بالأدب وصاحب أخلاق سيئة فإنها تطرده على الفور .(يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 

 

​و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ 
يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج ( تفتكروا هيطلعوا شرار؟)​


:download:

*من قرائاتى على النت*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم احمممم*

*عشان تعرفوا ان مصر لسة بخير
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم احمممم*




> و في جزيرة غرينلاند
> 
> يكون إحتفال العرس أشبه بأسلوب إنسان الكهف الأول .. إذ أن العريس يذهب إلى بيت عروسه ويجرها من شعر رأسها إلى أن يوصلها لمكان العرس


 
خسارة العادة دي مش موجودة في مصر 

​كانت هتبقي جميلة عالاخر هههه​




> مقاطعة التبت :
> 
> 
> فعن إختيار الزوج للزوجة ، يقوم بعض أقارب العروس بوضعها أعلى شجرة ويقيمون جميعاً تحت الشجرة مسلحين بالعصى فإذا رغب أحد الأشخاص فى اختيار هذه الفتاه عليه أن يحاول الوصول إليها والأهل يحاولون ان يمنعونه بضربه بالعصى فإذا صعد الشجرة وأمسك يديها عليه أن يحملها ويفر بها وهم يضربونه حتى يغادر المكان ويكون بذلك قد ظفر بالفتاة وحاز على ثقة أهلها


 
لو وحشة هتبور كدا ههههه

شكرا سماشيل عالموضوع الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

ههههههههههههههههه

عمار يا مصر

الجواز بكرامه 

شكرااااااااااااااا يا قمر 
​


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي دي يااسميشيل
بس عجبتني قوي جزيرة جرينلاند
دا ايه الاحترام الزايد ده 
وعجبتني كمان جنوب الهند
ليه ما ينفذوهاش في مصر
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سور (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

وليه الجواز ما تفضل الواحده فى بيت ابوها بكرامتها احسن
الحمد لله قوى قوى ان الواحد عايش فى مصر
ميرررررسى قوى اسميشال معلومات جديده ورائعه​


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*




> في الصومال
> يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تـُـسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت ( كذا الرجال والا فلا )
> 
> 
> ...



يخربيت دى جوزات بناقص يلهوى لا مش معقول بجد فى حد كدا


----------



## tasoni queena (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله مش عارفة اقول ايه ايه العقول دى

انشاء الله عنهم  ما اتجوزوا  ولا  اتنيلوا​


----------



## kolo20 (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

شكرا سماشيل موضوع هائل أكيد بيفرح البنات


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

*شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات والمجهود
الرب معاكم أختنا الفاضله​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

يارب سلام
هههههههههههه
الكلام ده حقيقي
اصله غريب قوي
انا بتفرج علي افلام هندي وغيره كتير مشفتش كده
بس موضوع جميل جدا
بلاش جواز احسن
علي العموم كويس ان مصر ملهاش طقس معين
زي الطقوس دي
ههههههههههه
شكرا ليكي جدا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: طقوس ليلة الزفاف حول العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو


----------

